# Pepper Cappucino



## dajowr (Jul 5, 2014)

I was watching "Daily Brunch with Ocado" on C4 yesterday and they mentioned that the latest trend in New York was a Cappucino served in a hollowed out pepper.

Apparently the bitterness of the coffee balances the sweetness of the pepper.

Has anyone tried one of these or any other fad?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

That's disgusting ! Milk in coffee - yuck !!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ill pass.


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

ewwww, quite frankly


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Peppercino


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd give it a go. Once at least.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

In fact, I'm getting a pepper in and I'll give it a go tomorrow if I remember. Results in the same format as the (minging) butter coffee posts are to be expected I imagine.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Make sure you take a good close-up of your facial expression as the pepper/coffee makes contact with your mush. I nearly weed when I saw your butter coffee pic!

PS I admire your dedication to the cause of actually trying stuff before dissing it. A true martyr. Hey, what about tomato&#8230;


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Fine. I'll find a decent sized beefsteak tomato too.


----------



## dajowr (Jul 5, 2014)

Wanted to try this tonight, but my wife used up all the peppers for a stir fry!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## dajowr (Jul 5, 2014)

Cwaffee cola anyone?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

My Japanese knowledge is limited to strikes, stances, blocks and kicks etc so I will have to ask the obvious: is that just Coke with a coffee thrown in, or would there be a cunning recipe revealed to those who can read katakana?


----------



## dajowr (Jul 5, 2014)

Just coke with a shot of espresso on top. It was surprisingly nice! Definitely worth a try!!!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Would the espresso version of a peppercino involve the use of scotch bonnet ?

(please don't try that one)

John


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How about a 100oz Pumpkin Latte, twist on the starbucks version, actually fill a pumpkin and drink from it with straws, share with your friends, meetings the list is endless....


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Y'all ready for my review?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

No - oh, go on then


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hoping its the pumpkin latte review??


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Well.

One pepper. Hollow and tested to be water tight.










One shot of espresso (18 into 23) alongside aforementioned pepper.










Said shot in the pepper










This is the general feeling at the time










Chocolate because of heathens.










Sexy milk










Its surprisingly hard to do latte art in a hollowed out pepper










Well, here goes nothing...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Priceless - how much are you charging for a matching set of six and what are you using for saucers??


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Here's my first reaction










Probably because I caught the taste of pepper first when I was expecting a milky coffee.

It turned into this










Then this


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Not bad to be honest, sweeter than the average coffee. I guess because, as was suggested earlier, the pepper sweetens up the hot liquid.

No real pepper taste after the first sip, the fat in the milk must have sealed where I was drinking from.

Yes, I finished the whole thing.

Yeah, if I had to, I'd drink it again.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

johnealey said:


> Would the espresso version of a peppercino involve the use of scotch bonnet ?
> 
> (please don't try that one)
> 
> John


Only just seen this, I'm actually really really intrigued now. I may have to get a few in!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Hoping its the pumpkin latte review??


Sorry, but nah. No way no how. Pumpkin anything is off my list.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Did you eat the cup afterwards?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

No. Not a lover of raw pepper.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Sorry, but nah. No way no how. Pumpkin anything is off my list.


No problem, lots of other root veggies, turnip, swede, carrot although you would need to use maybe an apple pip remover thing...

I see a new business venture coming on here, coffee with your 5 a day!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Damn! Someone ate my beefsteak tomato!!!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I'll PayPal someone a 5er if they attempt the Scotch Bonnet Espresso.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Beanosaurus said:


> I'll PayPal someone a 5er if they attempt the Scotch Bonnet Espresso.


Would have to be a very short ristretto


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

There is a guilty part of me now wanting to see the facial reaction to the scotch bonnet version, even though am pretty sure it will not be short term pain thing.

Only once did I make the mistake of adding 3 scotch bonnets to some home made chilli on the basis that bird eyes were getting "a bit tame". Chopping was fine but when added to other spices in oil the resultant stem cloud had me in tears and coughing fits. At this point any normal sane individual would bin the contents and start again, but oh no challenge on; took 3 days to get any sense of taste back and the fridge was not big enough to hold stocks of Andrex's finest (and it's a big fridge) to counter that well known country song.









To sum up, I don't the milk will offer any form of barrier when dealing with the Scotch Bonnet Espresso / Chillicino, might suggest some vaseline for the lips but that might bring Spazbarista out to play. 

John


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll try a scotchbonnetspresso for free, let alone a fiver!!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I'll try a scotchbonnetspresso for free, let alone a fiver!!!


Your so cheap!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Your so cheap!


Yes. Its my best trait!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd love to see you do a ghost-pepper-ccino


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Scotford you are a living legend! Those pics had me laughing so much I've got tears in my eyes!

I would do the scotch bonnet challenge if I could get one easily. As the owner of a Rocket machine the thought did occur to me that I ought to do a Rocket (chili) Espresso. I do have some of those in the fridge but sadly you would not get more than 2g of espresso in one.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I reckon a pomecinno/pomecano might be another worthy contender.

Vegetable wise, how about a marrowcinno/cano?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Glenn said:


> I'd love to see you do a ghost-pepper-ccino


Followed swiftly by an ascension to a higher plane... eek! (when scobels start registering in the millions, its time to stop pretending to wear big boy trousers and find a frock for safety!)

John


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I suppose I could cut the top and bottom off a rocket chili and use it as a straw in a shot glass of espresso. That would probably count as a Rocket Espresso, no?

200,000 Scovilles is plenty for me. I have no wish to go to 'Bhut camp' with those ghost peppers. Bhut Jolokia are about 1,000,000 Scovilles. Loony.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

To be fair, I do chomp on bhuts quite often. Currently, I'm waiting for my Carolina Reapers to ripen. Now THEY are hot. I've asked my veg man for a couple of very hot chilli's that I can use as a shot glass so hopefully he'll come up with something today.


----------

